# How many of you sneak them in?



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I just found out from a student of mine that has a chihuahua that she sometimes sneaks her baby into stores and such. She uses a carrier that looks like a purse, and apparently they don't notice that her little chi is there. Or maybe they do, but she's just too cute to chastise. 

Anyway, that got me thinking: how many of you sneak your little fellows/gals into places they're not supposed to be? How do you do it? Do people notice? Have you ever been discovered? If yes, what happened? Aren't you afraid that they'll jump out or bark?


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i sneak hiro everywhere... i refuse to leave him alone at home or in the car.
sometimes they notice but dont say anything
alot of times they dont... so far the worst thats happened is he growled in a grocery store line up... oops haha


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I take my girls to Target and thats ok...but we have a Super Target where you can buy groceries. I know dogs are not supposed to be in food areas, but because of the type of carrier I have you never notice them and it sits low inside the grocery cart ! Its so funny because I just place my groceries around them and they are somewhat hidden!! Oh and do they love it....their little sniffer's are smellin everything in that cart and Lulubelle starts lickin her lips for a treat! It is hilarious!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I take mine everywhere. They go to restaurants and are under the table with my foot through the handle, TJ Maxx, Bed, Bath & Beyond, and many other shopping areas. I also have taken them into movies, hotels, basically anywhere that I go. I'm very careful and only bring them out if I know they are allowed. Mine never growl or bark when they are in their crates. If they did, I couldn't take them with me. That's why my travel carrier has to be somewhat covered just in case I have to do a sneak in. LOL.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

i stay away from food areas inless were eating outside. i dont hide mine,just carry them, when i go into home stores/clothing stores/the mall, if they say something i leave with out a fight but until they do im in! lol, but i did get the boot from target,walmart and verizon wireless so far. the mall is our favorite place, thats where chicco gets his socialization!
outlet malls are very pet friendly as well


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

but do you take both of them, or just one or the other? I would hate to leave one out when I go out so I leave them both home. Unless it's camping or to a friends house that I know they can run around. It's harder to do with a baby now too! Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

normally just chicco, carrera doesnt like anyone-she bites! so carrera gets to go to grandmas house when we take chicco.


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

I used to take Chanel into gas stations and small stores all the time. Its easy in the winter. I unzip my coat partially and tuck her in the front and she peeks out. People usually notice, but we've never actually been kicked out. Just told numerous times that pups aren't supposed to be in Turkey Hill.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

carrera said:


> i stay away from food areas inless were eating outside. i dont hide mine,just carry them, when i go into home stores/clothing stores/the mall, if they say something i leave with out a fight but until they do im in! lol, but i did get the boot from target,walmart and verizon wireless so far. the mall is our favorite place, thats where chicco gets his socialization!
> outlet malls are very pet friendly as well


Our Target manager see's us all the time and comes over and pets the girls and she told me that it was fine to bring them in. I guess their all different. We have a real big outlet mall here in the desert..It is really nice..sort of an outdoor/indoor mall. Never thought about taking them (on a cool day)...they would love it because they love to people watch!! LOL


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I usually will just take one at a time. Sometimes, I'll take both chi's (they only total 5 lbs.). Depending on where I'm going, I alternate who I take. I love having three cuz if I just take one, there's two at home together. That's how I justify three dogs!!! LOL.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> I usually will just take one at a time. Sometimes, I'll take both chi's (they only total 5 lbs.). Depending on where I'm going, I alternate who I take. I love having three cuz if I just take one, there's two at home together. That's how I justify three dogs!!! LOL.



I just take them to Petsmart and Petco...LOL....I cant shop if I take them with me......


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nana4u said:


> I just take them to Petsmart and Petco...LOL....I cant shop if I take them with me......


Oh me either. My visits are purely recreational. If I'm really shopping, it's me and only me. That's the only way I can shop effectively. LOL.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

So far Lily has gone pretty much everywhere with me. As I said in my introduction I'm lucky that I can take her to work (for now at least!), she's been in Safeway, Super Walmart, Petco, Petsmart, our local pet store, our only yarn store and Albertsons. Laramie is a big dog town and everyone comes over and says hello. My husband would not accompany me in places that "dogs don't belong", ie. grocery stores and restaurants. The only "bad" thing that happened was that she pooped all over herself and her carrier the first time we went to Safeway. It was pretty stinky and totally my fault as I got caught up in a long conversation with another Chi lover! She just couldn't hold it anymore, poor girl.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Loki comes everywhere with me except places with food unless there's outside seating. I'm also thinking 3's the perfect number so I can take one at a time. Loki gets so much attention in shops even from staff and his head is always poking out of the carrier. If we need food Matt comes top and one of us stays in the cat and he instantly runs to the wondow watching them leave and cries, bless.

I can't take him into the school on lead either but with so many kids he's safer in a carrier anyway.

Most people here have never seen a dog in a bag before and we people stop us all the time so they can see him.

If I'm shopping for clothes though with Matt he waits with Loki in one of his bags, both of which are half pink and by the time I'm done there's a swarm of girls around him lol. Especialy as I shop in the teenage section of new look (lovely things and they're always really reasonably priced, if you have a small waist the jeans are perfect) we struggle to get to the checkout and leave. Everyone just seems facinated by a cute little dog in a bag lol.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Loki comes everywhere with me except places with food unless there's outside seating. I'm also thinking 3's the perfect number so I can take one at a time. Loki gets so much attention in shops even from staff and his head is always poking out of the carrier. If we need food Matt comes top and one of us stays in the cat and he instantly runs to the wondow watching them leave and cries, bless.

I can't take him into the school on lead either but with so many kids he's safer in a carrier anyway.

Most people here have never seen a dog in a bag before and we people stop us all the time so they can see him.

If I'm shopping for clothes though with Matt he waits with Loki in one of his bags, both of which are half pink and by the time I'm done there's a swarm of girls around him lol. Especialy as I shop in the teenage section of new look (lovely things and they're always really reasonably priced, if you have a small waist the jeans are perfect) we struggle to get to the checkout and leave. Everyone just seems facinated by a cute little dog in a bag lol.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

There was one morning when my cousins and I just got back from a city called Hassah it's about an hour from our city so before going home we wanted to go to starbacks. I had Chico with me so I was going to wait in the car while they got coffee. But they were like lets get Chico in and see what they well do. So I did. hehe I didn't have his bag so I just carried him in. People were looking but didn't say anything. I even ask the starbouks manager if they have anything for dogs. He was like no. lol. Than I said you should have. They were all laughing at that. hehe And Then he said pets are not allowed here. And yet he didn't kink as out. I said I will sit in the table here. And all he said is to keep him in my lap. hehe So we all sat and drank our coffee and eat. People were staring at as the whole time but we pretended it's a normal thing. hehe


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Chico's Mum said:


> There was one morning when my cousins and I just got back from a city called Hassah it's about an hour from our city so before going home we wanted to go to starbacks. I had Chico with me so I was going to wait in the car while they got coffee. But they were like lets get Chico in and see what they well do. So I did. hehe I didn't have his bag so I just carried him in. People were looking but didn't say anything. I even ask the starbouks manager if they have anything for dogs. He was like no. lol. Than I said you should have. They were all laughing at that. hehe And Then he said pets are not allowed here. And yet he didn't kink as out. I said I will sit in the table here. And all he said is to keep him in my lap. hehe So we all sat and drank our coffee and eat. People were staring at as the whole time but we pretended it's a normal thing. hehe


Lol asking if they had anything for dogs was so pushing your luck hehehe.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Jetta said:


> Lol asking if they had anything for dogs was so pushing your luck hehehe.


lol, this is the thing i was not planing on staying. We just wanted to see there reaction.  

So When I said I will sit. I didn't expect the manager to say. OK hehe 

I think because it was really early in the morning and there was just 2 other tables with people. And they saw that they were Just staring but not mad. that he allowed it.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol
mine are too loud to do that !


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

I know this sounds harmless and maybe cute, but not everyone loves these little furkids like we do and people have a right not to have animals/dogs in a place where they are banned. People who are allergic need to know if they're going to be around animals and sneaking one in where it isn't supposed to be isn't fair. There are plenty of places where you can take your dog, so please be happy with those and don't put others in the place of having to ask you to leave or put up with your bad manners.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

ladyj said:


> I know this sounds harmless and maybe cute, but not everyone loves these little furkids like we do and people have a right not to have animals/dogs in a place where they are banned. People who are allergic need to know if they're going to be around animals and sneaking one in where it isn't supposed to be isn't fair. There are plenty of places where you can take your dog, so please be happy with those and don't put others in the place of having to ask you to leave or put up with your bad manners.


I'd hardly call it bad manners, we never go anywhere with food but other than that I haven't even no dogs allowed signs on other shops anyway so there's nothing to say that it's a problem. I've never encountered any staff of any store that have had a problem with him being with us. In fact we usualy get quite the oposite and they all flock round wanting to pet him. I don't like too many hands on him but be's very comfortable around people now it's been good socialization for him.

I do agree they shouldn't be in food stores though I guess.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

When I've taken Lily into "non-dog" establishments she's been in her carrier and she is very quiet. Honestly, I'd rather see most people's dogs in a grocery than their children!!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive sneaked Biggy everywhere, even Maccy D's where i fed him some Burger under the table why he was sitting in his Carrier, if Kisses was Smaller shed come too!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

ladyj said:


> I know this sounds harmless and maybe cute, but not everyone loves these little furkids like we do and people have a right not to have animals/dogs in a place where they are banned. People who are allergic need to know if they're going to be around animals and sneaking one in where it isn't supposed to be isn't fair. There are plenty of places where you can take your dog, so please be happy with those and don't put others in the place of having to ask you to leave or put up with your bad manners.


Can others have a right to have non-children places to go to too? 

lol - sorry - I couldn't resist. (please don't take offence yummy mummys


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

*Julie* said:


> Can others have a right to have non-children places to go to too?
> 
> lol - sorry - I couldn't resist. (please don't take offence yummy mummys


I'm definatly alergic to badly behaved children I always seem to develop a headache when I'm near them lol. They're a bad example to other kids too I'm always having to explain to my girls other children are doing that because they're very naughty and that I don't know why their mummy isn't telling them off but she should be. I try to say it nice and loud too hehehe


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jetta said:


> I'm definatly alergic to badly behaved children I always seem to develop a headache when I'm near them lol. They're a bad example to other kids too I'm always having to explain to my girls other children are doing that because they're very naughty and that I don't know why their mummy isn't telling them off but she should be. I try to say it nice and loud too hehehe


Aww I bet they are angels for you. Good kids always get noticed. I think working as a teacher doesn't help me really. I always have my holidays when the kids do and it's awful to see mothers who either can't cope or who just can't be bothered to control their babies. I feel sorry for the children at the same time - they don't know any better. But yes, headaches and avoiding going anywhere often happens


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jetta said:


> I'm definatly alergic to badly behaved children I always seem to develop a headache when I'm near them lol. They're a bad example to other kids too I'm always having to explain to my girls other children are doing that because they're very naughty and that I don't know why their mummy isn't telling them off but she should be. I try to say it nice and loud too hehehe


 I whole heartedly agree with everything you said! 

I have yet to sneak Jasper anywhere he isn't welcomed. 
Today we took him to Vermont (his 1st out of state trip) and he did
awesome on his 1st long ride (4hrs). While in Shaftsbury we took 
Jasper to an out door lunch place and he was perfectly well 
behaved even with a lot of people around and food. We just sat
a picnic table with him and Jasper just enjoyed the sun 
and a snack with us.

He does come into my work frequently (CVS Pharmacy)
and never causes a problem. For that matter
I let anyone who has small dogs bring them in 
as long as they are in carriers, strollers, or being
carried in someone's arms. I love animals to 
much to say no as does most of my staff.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

ladyj said:


> There are plenty of places where you can take your dog, so please be happy with those and don't put others in the place of having to ask you to leave or put up with your bad manners.


That's a bit harsh, isn't it? I'd say that you had a good point, but now most are going to dismiss your advice out of hand because you tacked on a personal attack on their character. 

Sorry if this seems a bit analytical, but we're learning about persuasive writing at school this week.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a hoodie with a front pocket that i used to sneak peanut into the walmart in. the pocket was large enough for him to just lay in. he never barked and would mostly keep his tail tucked in and just his little nose out the end. unless he saw someone who REALLY appealed to him and then you would see his little nose twitching at one end of my pocket and the little tail waggin out the other end. talk about hysterical. no one ever kicked us out. ididnt really sneak, just mostly didnt advertise that he was with me.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

*Julie* said:


> Can others have a right to have non-children places to go to too?
> 
> lol - sorry - I couldn't resist. (please don't take offence yummy mummys


I have a kid, and sometimes i would like a non-children place to go, so ya didnt offend me. also i am a school bus driver, so sometimes i would really like a non-children place to go....we have the casinos here, but good Lord at the smoke in them sometimes.... and the only place in them where the kids can't be is on the actualy casino floor, so still can't get away from them.....

I also have to agree with what someone else said, i would rather have animals around my food than children.....especially in flu/cold season...i am forevermore telling several of them to cover their mouths when they cough/sneeze, and stop picking your nose! and this one is my most favorite dont wipe that on my seat!!!!! some of them have no manners at all! disgusting! i wonder what some of them are taught at home! my dogs have never wiped boogers on my couch! (or anyone else's!)


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm still limited to the iPhone so pretty sure I'm not going to pull off a multi quote post but I'm sure you'll pick up on which bits are relevant to who.

Firstly about the smokey casino that really has just reminded me how lucky we are here to have the smoking ban for indoor public places and public services like train and bus stations. A big subject with me I hate smoking.

Oh and the chi in a goodie's front pocket, omg how cute I really want to see a picture of that, what a cute idea I love it.

And about the tagging on a snide line to that post I completely agree nobody will ever heed your words if you're rude and catty about it.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

ladyj said:


> I know this sounds harmless and maybe cute, but not everyone loves these little furkids like we do and people have a right not to have animals/dogs in a place where they are banned. People who are allergic need to know if they're going to be around animals and sneaking one in where it isn't supposed to be isn't fair. There are plenty of places where you can take your dog, so please be happy with those and don't put others in the place of having to ask you to leave or put up with your bad manners.



I agree with you here, it isn't a given right to take our dogs everywhere, if dogs aren't allowed I think we should respect that.

If a shop has a sign up saying "No Dogs" we'll walk on or hubby waits outside if I need to go in.

If a shop has no sign up, out of courtesy I'll always pop my head in and ask if it is okay to bring the dogs in, we'll generally carry them, but many shops say it's okay to put then down onto the ground.

I love The Lake District because it is so dog friendly 
So many shops and pubs actually say "Dogs Welcome!"

Barbara x


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Ummmmmmmmmmm............perhaps I should have said "breaking the law" instead of "bad manners." Didn't mean anything personal, but the rules are there for a reason. If you had a child with asthma and you went into an establishment that banned dogs and someone had sneaked their dog in and your child went into an astham attack because of it, then how would you feel? I love my dogs dearly, but I don't even take my certified therapy Bichon into places where dogs aren't allowed. He's hypoallergenic and has excellent manners. For me, it's a matter of respect and good manners.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

*advice*



unchienne said:


> That's a bit harsh, isn't it? I'd say that you had a good point, but now most are going to dismiss your advice out of hand because you tacked on a personal attack on their character.
> 
> Sorry if this seems a bit analytical, but we're learning about persuasive writing at school this week.



Woah there. I didn't attack anyone. Someone said "bending the rules" and that's OK? "Sneaking" dogs in? What's the difference? It's all outside of what people should be doing and the wording admits it. "Bending the rules" is fine to say, but "bad manners" is a character attack? Peace, friends. Hug your furkids and relax.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

rhaubejoi said:


> I have a kid, and sometimes i would like a non-children place to go, so ya didnt offend me. also i am a school bus driver, so sometimes i would really like a non-children place to go....we have the casinos here, but good Lord at the smoke in them sometimes.... and the only place in them where the kids can't be is on the actualy casino floor, so still can't get away from them.....
> 
> I also have to agree with what someone else said, i would rather have animals around my food than children.....especially in flu/cold season...i am forevermore telling several of them to cover their mouths when they cough/sneeze, and stop picking your nose! and this one is my most favorite dont wipe that on my seat!!!!! some of them have no manners at all! disgusting! i wonder what some of them are taught at home! my dogs have never wiped boogers on my couch! (or anyone else's!)


lol!!! that tickled me!. 

Yeah I was discussing this with my partner today - the only 'child-free' places we have are essentially nightclubs!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

ladyj said:


> For me, it's a matter of respect and good manners.


Indeed.

Barbara x


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

ladyj said:


> Woah there. I didn't attack anyone. Someone said "bending the rules" and that's OK? "Sneaking" dogs in? What's the difference? It's all outside of what people should be doing and the wording admits it. "Bending the rules" is fine to say, but "bad manners" is a character attack? Peace, friends. Hug your furkids and relax.



I wasn't upset. I thought the smilie gave proof of that. Just making an observation. Like I said, we're learning about persuasive writing at school, and yes, word choice is more important when that's the sole method of communication and we are bereft of tonal values and body language.
That's why I started my reply to you with a positive (noting your idea was a valid one) before launching into what was negative about it. It's also why I used "attack on their character" instead of saying "being rude" or something of that nature. I wanted to demonstrate that I wasn't being emotional in my response: just pointing out that your observation had a general, negative connotation. 

For example: calling someone "child-like" versus "child-ish." Both basically mean the same thing, but one has a negative connotation and one has a positive. "Home" versus "house." Each can be used to describe a dwelling, but one implies the comforts of family and bonding while the other is more or less an description of a general abode. 

You could be 100 percent in the right, but some will look at the "bad manners" comment and get defensive. I realize you probably didn't mean it as a personal attack, but I just wanted to point out that you were calling people who did this uncouth, rude, and lacking in manners. Imagine a friend who has admitted they did something you don't agree with. Maybe they ran a red light or fudged about their age on their license renewal form. (These are just hypotheticals as I don't know if you disagree with them or not) Now you could point out that their actions are dangerous or could lead them or others to harm, but if you tack on "your bad manners," you're no longer trying to point out the illogic of their actions and potential consequences but degrading their character and making it personal. It's like telling someone that they made a stupid decision (which puts the negativity on the *action*) versus telling them that they're acting stupid (which puts the negativity on the *person*). 

I know this seems like overkill, but I love talking about it. I teach, and this happens to be what I'm teaching this coming week. Oh, and pardon my grammar and spelling errors. I tend not to be so stringent when writing casually and at home. 

But as interesting as this discussion has been, might I suggest we remain on topic. I know, I know...I'm as guilty as everyone else, but it doesn't mean I can't redirect the conversation. This thread was started to ask _if _people snuck their dogs in and _how _they did it. It was not to pass judgement on those that did. If you want to start a thread entitled "why sneaking dogs in is bad" or "should you sneak dogs in," then I'm sure we would all be up for a civilized debate.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

LOl I love it way way over thought there but as a writter I love things like that too I yet find language interesting.

Back to topic, Loki came in HMV with us today in his bag and the staff were totaly smitten but then we went to tesco so I stayed in the car with him and Matt went to get the bread milk and eggs.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Jetta said:


> Back to topic, Loki came in HMV with us today in his bag and the staff were totaly smitten but then we went to tesco so I stayed in the car with him and Matt went to get the bread milk and eggs.


I've been too scared to sneak my babies in anywhere except for once when I was driving to Maryland. It was a twelve hour drive, and I was exhausted. I was in a part of one of the Carolinas that was the middle of nowhere and finally spotted one motel but they didn't allow pets, and I had both dogs with me. I couldn't leave them in the car. I just couldn't, so I snuck them both in. Truth be told, I was more worried about them getting something from that room than the other way around. It was a dump, and we slept on top of the covers. 

Other than that, I usually stick to Petsmart and local petstores, but I really wish we had a few cafes and such that would allow dogs in their outdoor seating areas. Sometimes, in a pinch, I'll leave the car and air running and lock my doors while I hurry into a store to drop off a payment or grab something and go, but I do that very rarely as I'm always terrified that the car will stall or something like that, and I never do it if my errand will last more than a couple of minutes. Now, in winter...that's another story. I'll pack a blankee, their bed, take them to the park, grab something to eat at a drive-through, go shop while they nap, go the park again...make a whole day of it. I live about 30 minutes from our town (out in the boonies), so it's nice to be able to accomplish things in one trip versus commuting back and forth numerous times in a day. Plus, I live very close to the Florida line. Our winters are mild (I can't remember the last time we saw even a hint of snow...I think it's been over twenty years), especially during the day. Unfortunately, the trade-off is that they're also short. Oh well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, guess I meant something negative when I said "bad manners." I don't think anyone should be sneaking a dog in where it isn't allowed. And I wasn't trying to persuade anyone not to do it, I was just stating my feelings. If you want ideas on how to sneak them in, that's one thing. How people feel about doing it, that's another thing. I doubt if you'll get ideas on how to do it without people saying how they feel about it.

The different way people take different words was interesting, not the way we think about words most of the time. There is a difference in how we take "home" and "house" and I never thought about it. And I certainly agree that words aren't always taken the way they were meant and it's hard when you can't see the smile on the person's face or the body language.

So, please know that I'm smiling right now and have kind feelings for everyone and respect the difference of opinions and how we do things. Chihuahuas rule!


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

We had a customer that , had two dogs in the car at the libary , and I guess the chi got hot , next thing we know there is a chi at the window ! We let him in , didn't want him to get run over ! Mind we have two cats in the libary ! They didn't take to well to the dog!


----------



## Vicki (Mar 4, 2009)

My little angel Arabella goes everywhere with me!! I am lucky to live in a town that seems to like animals(many have never seen a dog as small as her!) and allow her to be in theor stores.I never hand carry her(My medical condition doesn't allow this) so I have a Outward Hound front pouch,I LOVE that thing!!! She has a harness on and is clipped into the pouch so she is totally safe.She loves to shop(gets LOTS of scratches)!! 
We did get kicked out of a Walmart in another town...funnt thing was....the manager of McDonalds(which is in the store )knew I had her yet she served me! We ate and went into the store only to be asked to leave!! There is no sign on the doors either...but we left and went and spent out money somewhere else.
My question is...if she is totally containned ..touched nothing and is enclosed in a pouch..how can she be a problem? When we had 2 old english sheep dogs(which never went into a store by the way) I was ALWAYS covered with their hair and slobbers...but I was never asked to leave because of an allergy,......I am sure I was more of a danger to a person with severe allergies then!Don't get me wrong..I have some pretty nasty allergies myself(food and scents and even chemicals !!) but sometimes I do think there are way too many that just use it as an excuse(soory If I offend but that is how I feel and I HAVE ALLERGIES)


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

I take Zoe out w/ me. Today, we went to Petsmart, Target, & a few other stores. She's even made a quick trip to Kroger w/ me! I know that a few stores in our mall ask you to leave w/ an animal that isn't for medical purposes... but I've never had anything said to me. Zoe is good. She sits in her carrier (I normally put a little toy in w/ her) and doesn't make any noise. I took her all over when she was a little pup for socialization.


----------

